# Thinking of you...



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I was downloading some oldies but goodies on my ipod the other day and when I listened to this song I thought about some of the threads I have been reading and how much pain the cheating spouses put others through.

So I thought I would post this here, I though it expressed what some of you are going through in a very simplistic but accurate way.

Hope you like it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l6PzcyNBOw


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

This is probably the best cheating song (IMO) I've every heard. But I'm biased because I know the writer.

Barbara Mandrell - Midnight Oil - YouTube


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

:smthumbup:


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

One eskimO "Kandi"

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p_tBHoRaxns

I'm dealing with an ulcer right now. This song makes it hurt.

The bridge is just great.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I like your tune Lost. I have never heard it before and you are right, the bridge is catchy and very different. 

Thanks for posting it.....


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Lets get confrontational:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLuE6ftUI2g


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Good one Forest....


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks JH 

Waylon, Willie and Barbara - all classics that nail it and I love'em. 

'Kandi' for me is like being in the middle of a someone else's DDay:

_"Why, Why, Why
Did you need him
Where was I?
Just how close to you is he?

Every smile you gave,
Every touch you made,
Every word you said

And it hurts beyond hurt

It was a love that blinds
And a love that stings
When I heard from Jo
About this guy
And I want to know
What did he say?"_

And then the heartbreakingly vapid response (course)

_"He called me Baby Baby
All night long..."_

...and now I need another shot of Maalox.


----------



## disconnected (May 30, 2013)

My cousin in NZ sent this across ... empowering, and helps with 'acceptance' .

Paloma Faith - Can't Rely on You - YouTube

apologies to those who appreciate more sedate music ... but I love this song


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks. I love Willie Nelson's voice. There is no other like it.


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

I love this quirky number. 

Give it time as it gets better and better as it builds and a female singer comes in later. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY


----------



## disconnected (May 30, 2013)

********** said:


> I love this quirky number.
> 
> Give it time as it gets better and better as it builds and a female singer comes in later.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY


This wonderful song was very popular in 2012. It won an Australian music award. The female singer Kimbra is a New Zealander.


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

These are some good songs for a night of melancholy and self pity. I've always been a sucker for sad songs. Here's one of my favorites. It's not about cheating but love lost none the less. If you find it too slow at first hang in until it picks up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9jbdgZidu8


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Actually being a codger 58 I know a lot of music but recently

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perry cuts right to the quick

Turning tables - Adele is another

That was going on about dday for me and always. 
I sometimes like to be reminded of what a cheating scumbag I was married to and both these do it very well !! 

(As well as being beautifully crafted songs)


----------



## tpz (Mar 31, 2014)

Headspin said:


> Actually being a codger 58 I know a lot of music but recently
> 
> Jar of Hearts - Christina Perry cuts right to the quick
> 
> ...


Powerful stuff, thanks!

Jar of Hearts - Christina Perry

Adele - Turning Tables


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Daryl Singletary- "I Let Her Lie".


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

OneRepublic - Apologize Original Version - YouTube


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

If you are sitting there and wondering where you are heading with your marriage after the tragedy of infidelity has hit home, then this will stir something inside that might make you stay and make it better or walk right out the door.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2U0Ivkn2Ds

If you have suspicions of her conduct or if you are the guy being cuckolded by his old lady this will be the kick in the ribs ordered by many a doctor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_L4Rixya64


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Brad Paisley's "Facebook Friends" describes perfectly the ex-lover showing up on Facebook and the subsequent affair. It is so accurate that either he has experienced this himself or he is close with someone whom it happened to.

Brad Paisley-FaceBook Friends - YouTube


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

JustHer, thanks for the thread. Love seeing how others process pain and joy through music. And learning some new stuff..

Sawmill Joe - Aint Nobody's Problem (Getting out)
- Covered by the Lumineers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5voZJSrSiVU

Good Morning Bartender - When you're not handling it well.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHdzCKUX22E

~ Passio


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

Best break up song ever. 

youtube.com/watch?v=VVgixOjGhVU


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

"Tree of Knowledge" - TPOH-
TPOH-Love Junk-Tree of Knowledge 3:55 - YouTube


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

The list is not complete without this classic. I don't remember Steve Perry looking this creepy but I was in grade school when this came out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTkHFQC3wow


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

confusedFather, I like that song and that is how I remember Steve looking. You are young......

Here is another one of my favorites from that time period, and of course they have the hair...

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...c=1&sigr=11avfa234&sigt=113i8mg3j&age=0&&tt=b


----------



## Welsh TXN (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess these two songs remind me that there is life after the break up 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9Rb4RTOST1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=puGKkIDnox4


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Thor said:


> Brad Paisley's "Facebook Friends" describes perfectly the ex-lover showing up on Facebook and the subsequent affair. It is so accurate that either he has experienced this himself or he is close with someone whom it happened to.
> 
> Brad Paisley-FaceBook Friends - YouTube


That was good, Thor. The lyrics:

"Facebook Friends"

She was looking at shoes on Amazon
A pop-up ad said, "Find anyone."
She thought about the first boy that she loved
Just a couple clicks and there he was

That night she sent a friend request
The next day she sat down at her desk
And four simple words “Hey, how you been?”
And she felt 17 again

And that’s the thing about Facebook friends
It doesn’t matter how long it’s been
Someone you never thought you’d ever see again
And suddenly you’re Facebook friends

They started out just catching up
That led to meeting him for lunch
Before long they’re meeting in some bar
Before long they’re kissing in some car

And that’s the thing about Facebook friends
It doesn’t matter how long it’s been
Someone you never thought you’d ever see again
And suddenly you’re Facebook friends

Oh if there was anybody else
She'd be sittin’ in judgement
Thinking they should be ashamed of themselves
For God’s sakes you’ve got a husband and a minivan
And this was not part of a plan

She fantasized they’d start a new life
He’d finally up and leave his wife
But one day she turned her laptop on
And his whole profile page was gone

And that’s the thing about Facebook friends


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Fiona Apple was pretty pıssed off when her movie director husband cheated on her.


----------



## confusedFather (Jul 15, 2012)

JustHer said:


> confusedFather, I like that song and that is how I remember Steve looking. You are young......
> 
> Here is another one of my favorites from that time period, and of course they have the hair...


How could I forget REO? I was too young (I'm 45) to have seen them in their hair days. But I did see them in 2000 at Riverbend in Cincinnati with The Little River Band and Styx sans Dennis DeYoung. By that time Kevin Cronin had short blond hair and I thought it was someone else.

Here's another for those of you feeling angry; just to take it too literally.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieVzyyw0Tio 

I must say I'm really enjoying this thread and the range of good music on it.


----------

